# My Cheap Way to Smoke Cheese



## aquaduck (Mar 10, 2014)

I cannot take full credit for this as I found a lot of the information in other places. However, I have done this several times now with really nice results. If you wish to attempt your will need:

> A cheap electric soldering iron that has never been used. Harbor Freight sold me mine for about $3 bucks.

> A Plastic storage tote.

> A rack of some sort for the cheese to sit on. (Mine is a Wal-Mart plastic coated one)

> A cheap coffee cup, never used is best.

I used maple chips for the last smoke. I just placed a handful in the coffee cup, a little water and place the soldering iron in and plug in. 

After about 5 min it will really start smoking. I test smoked the first time for different periods and have found that 3 to 3 1/2 hours is almost perfect.

After you smoke let sit in fridge overnight and vacuum seal as usual.

May work if you don't have another way to cold smoke!













photo 1 (1).JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 1 (2).JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 1.JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 2 (1).JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 2 (2).JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 3 (1).JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 3 (2).JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Mar 10, 2014


----------



## dustin dreiling (Mar 10, 2014)

The price seems to be in line, but something seems to be a little "cancery" about this method.


----------



## matt-n (Mar 11, 2014)

No replacement for some good old fashion ingenuity.  Dosent seem like the plastic would get hot enough to cause any issues.


----------



## aquaduck (Mar 11, 2014)

No, not hot at all, warm at best.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 11, 2014)

I started the same way (kindasorta) ...  I used a big cardboard box instead of the tote (just set down over top of everything on a cardboard table) ....  I used a set of the stackable cooling racks from walmart ...  and then I used a large soup can instead of a coffee cup ....  drill a hole in the side at the bottom for the iron tip to go into the can...  then put foil over the top of the can with a few slits cut in it...  the chips seem to last longer this way....  

But we both accomplished the same thing...  Thumbs Up

(PS)..  I still have this set up


----------



## driedstick (Mar 13, 2014)

Aquaduck said:


> I cannot take full credit for this as I found a lot of the information in other places. However, I have done this several times now with really nice results. If you wish to attempt your will need:
> 
> > A cheap electric soldering iron that has never been used. Harbor Freight sold me mine for about $3 bucks.
> 
> ...


Cheese looks good, what flavors do you have there??


----------

